
Masquerade: A real-life treasure hunt obsessed a nation - yitchelle
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-47671776
======
teddyh
I owned a translation of this book as a kid and had no luck (there was no way
of knowing, pre-Internet, that the riddle had already been solved). Many years
later I got the 1982 paperback English edition, which contained the solution
as described by the author. It turns out that the crucial clue had been
mangled by the translators.

------
egypturnash
This spawned SO MANY IMITATORS. My favorite was "The Secret", which was both a
puzzle and a field guide to the fairies of the modern world.

Goodreads has a list of _some_ of the imitators:
[https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/84575.Picture_Puzzle_Boo...](https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/84575.Picture_Puzzle_Books)

------
stevekemp
Here's a good read for more details:

[https://www.filfre.net/2016/05/kit-williamss-golden-hare-
par...](https://www.filfre.net/2016/05/kit-williamss-golden-hare-part-1-the-
contest/)

------
LeonB
My favorite article on this:

[http://hazlitt.net/feature/goes-all-way-queen-puzzle-book-
dr...](http://hazlitt.net/feature/goes-all-way-queen-puzzle-book-drove-
england-madness)

------
teddyh
Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10287038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10287038)

~~~
yitchelle
While the topic of the article is the similar, the actual article is
different. It could be a significant differentiator.

~~~
teddyh
I might as well have written “The same topic previously on HN”. I just wanted
to point people to the HN discussion on the same topic.

------
jokowueu
I loved reading this . Thank you

